# Looking For Best Electric Tongue Jack



## GaryB (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello All,

I am looking to replace the factory electic tongue Jack with a better fast unit. I have read some reviews on the Husky HB4500 but would like feedback from actually users. It will be installed on an Outback 323BH with about 900lbs tongue weight. The factory one is a FIC-3500. It works but seems to labor when raising and moves really slow.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Gary


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

I have used Straptek for three camping seasons and one thing I have noticed is that with this system I don't need to raise the TV to hook up my hitch. Therefor I don't need much tongue jack to raise the camper alone. If they make one that is only rated for 1500 lbs, that would be my next replacement. The jacks that I have looked at, the higher the lift rating the slower they go. Could be something for you to consider.


----------



## GaryB (Jul 2, 2014)

Hitcher said:


> I have used Straptek for three camping seasons and one thing I have noticed is that with this system I don't need to raise the TV to hook up my hitch. Therefor I don't need much tongue jack to raise the camper alone. If they make one that is only rated for 1500 lbs, that would be my next replacement. The jacks that I have looked at, the higher the lift rating the slower they go. Could be something for you to consider.


Thanks for the info. I never see the Straptek untill you mentioned them. They would be a nice addition to an equlizer hitch. I have a ProPride hitch which has adjustable jacks the problem is you have to raise the tounge jack almost all the way up to clear the swing of the hitch.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

The Equalizer hitch doesn't have the U-bolts necessary for the use of Straptek. The hooks on the end of the straps are hooked through the U-bolt. Any hitch that uses chains will work. I bought the least expensive hitch I could find and Straptek controls the sway. Nice to talk with another Tundra owner.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I added the Husky 4500 with the remote key-fob when purchased our unit back in 2012. It has performed flawlessly since day one. Knowing that I would need to raise the rear of my F350 in order to install the Equalizer hitch bars, I wanted a heavy duty unit. The 4500 was the biggest one I could find at the time. When I went to install it, I found that the bracket that was provided to store the 7-way plug would not allow the LP cover to fit on place. Luckily, the bracket was simply screwed in place. I removed the bracket from the jack and riveted it to the LP cover. One of the features that I like is that you can simply pull a pin on the leg and the base will drop down up to 6 inches, making it quicker to unhitch. I would buy another one of our next camper doesn't come with one.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I added the Husky 4500 with the remote key-fob when purchased our unit back in 2012. It has performed flawlessly since day one. Knowing that I would need to raise the rear of my F350 in order to install the Equalizer hitch bars, I wanted a heavy duty unit. The 4500 was the biggest one I could find at the time. When I went to install it, I found that the bracket that was provided to store the 7-way plug would not allow the LP cover to fit in place. Luckily, the bracket was simply screwed in place. I removed the bracket from the jack and riveted it to the LP cover. One of the features that I like is that you can simply pull a pin on the leg and the base will drop down up to 6 inches, making it quicker to unhitch. I would buy another one of our next camper doesn't come with one.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

I purchased the Husky 4500 for our trailer, it works great, I love it. Managed to pick it up from Costco for a good price and very quick delivery.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Anyone use an Atwood electric tongue jack? I currently have the one that came on the trailer. It is a LCI model. Everything (which is very little) that I can find on line, no one seems to like them. I personally don"t like the size of the motor-head. It is so big that I can't open the tailgate on my truck when hitched up to the Outback. That makes it tough on the dogs, because they have to stay in the truck till we drop the trailer.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> I personally don"t like the size of the motor-head. It is so big that I can't open the tailgate on my truck when hitched up to the Outback. That makes it tough on the dogs, because they have to stay in the truck till we drop the trailer.


I don't know what the motor head looks like nor how much space you need to recover in order to get the tailgate to pass. However, would removing the jack, rotating it a bolt hole and reinstalling it give you enough space to allow the tailgate to pass?


----------

